# Lots of info here:



## SlipperFan (Mar 26, 2016)

http://www.cypripedium.de/English/videos-e/videos-e.html


----------



## JAB (Mar 27, 2016)

Score!
Thanks Dot!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 28, 2016)

Be sure to look at the archived forum that was active from the late 90s up to around 2010. There's enough reading in there to make a person sick with cyps :rollhappy:

http://www.cypripedium.de/English/know-how-e/know-how-e.html


----------



## JAB (Mar 28, 2016)

Double score! Thanks BB!


----------

